# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Spare Parts" aka "La Vida Robot", drama film, Sean McNamara, Pantelion Films, 2015, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/SparePartsMovie

"Spare Parts" on Wikipedia

"Spare Parts" aka "La Vida Robot" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Spare Parts (2015) 

Published on Jun 26, 2014




> SPARE PARTS is a true life story about four Hispanic high school students who form a robotics club under the leadership of their school's newest teacher, Fredi (GEORGE LOPEZ). With no experience, 800 bucks, used car parts and a dream, this rag tag team goes up against the country's reigning robotics champion, MIT. On their journey, they learn not only how to build a robot- they learn to build a bond that will last a lifetime.

----------


## Airicist

Spare Parts Official Trailer 

Published on Nov 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Spare Parts-Featurette 

Published on Jan 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Spare Parts "I Need You to Slap Me" Clip 

Published on Jan 14, 2015

----------

